# Lost UK driving license



## lesbutler (Sep 27, 2010)

I had the old pink paper UK driving license but somehow somewhere it was lost, I have lived here in Canada now for over 24 years but always wondered if I could get a new license for the UK as I visit once a year, I know you need a UK address (which I have,fathers place) but just wondering if it is worth the hassle or if it would be allowed or not ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lesbutler said:


> I had the old pink paper UK driving license but somehow somewhere it was lost, I have lived here in Canada now for over 24 years but always wondered if I could get a new license for the UK as I visit once a year, I know you need a UK address (which I have,fathers place) but just wondering if it is worth the hassle or if it would be allowed or not ?


But why?


----------



## lesbutler (Sep 27, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> But why?


Living in Quebec my driving license is only in French that being the case it's recommended I get a international license if anything for translation purposes so if I have my original license it would save me that trouble once a year.

Not a biggy chaps just a question.


----------



## RovingExpat (Sep 28, 2010)

*Start here:www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/drivers.aspx*

@Lesbutler - if you can remember your driving license number it should be quite straight forward but you will need a UK address for the DVLA send it to. My husband used his mother's address and she mailed it on. I have lost my old pink one too and do not know my number. With that and my bank account being made dormant, I am having a very frustrating time of it just now. I am having to buy postal orders from the UK Post Office in lieu of cheques but there's a 10 percent fee on top. Ouch!!

Good luck!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

RovingExpat said:


> @Lesbutler - if you can remember your driving license number it should be quite straight forward but you will need a UK address for the DVLA send it to. My husband used his mother's address and she mailed it on. I have lost my old pink one too and do not know my number. With that and my bank account being made dormant, I am having a very frustrating time of it just now. I am having to buy postal orders from the UK Post Office in lieu of cheques but there's a 10 percent fee on top. Ouch!!
> 
> Good luck!


As RovingExpat says, it should be pretty straight forward. You normally need to send off your identity documents (passport) but the Post Office used to have a "Premium" checking service, where you fill in the forms, take it to the post office, someone will check the documents and confirm they have seen the identity and return your passport. This costs just £4 (Roving, you may be better doing this than paying for the postal orders?)

Check the DVLA website
Replacing your driving licence if lost, stolen, defaced or destroyed : Directgov - Motoring

Poso Office
http://www.postoffice.co.uk/portal/po/content1?catId=19100187&mediaId=105000821


----------



## lesbutler (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for you help guys,Just did it on line with a credit card ,took 5 mins using my passport photo and signature,real easy.

Thanks again.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome. I assume you still have a UK passport then...?


----------



## lesbutler (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes,I use my Canadian passport for the US and going to England then my British Passport to avoid the tourist ques when arriving at Heathrow.


----------



## lesbutler (Sep 27, 2010)

Just an update I received my UK driving License on the 2nd(UK address),who says they are slow !!!!
Very fast indeed.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoa, damn that was quick! Glad to hear it's all sorted.


----------



## Emma42 (Jun 22, 2012)

lesbutler said:


> Thanks for you help guys,Just did it on line with a credit card ,took 5 mins using my passport photo and signature,real easy.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi, I've just joined this site.....did you go onto the DVLA site to get new licence? I've just returned from Quebec and lost my pink drivers licence which I need to update to photo licence anyway with an update of address. I live in Portugal now and no longer have a home in the UK but have parents in the UK who I could use as an address. When you say you used your passport photo and signature, did you scan the page of your UK passport and the DVLA accepted that to produce a photocard licence?
Thanks


----------

